# Christmas traditions in PT?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I was in a rented cottage & didn't know anyone at this time last year but am now in our own home on the edge of a very friendly village.

Are there any Christmas traditions I need to be aware of here? - I'd hate to have such nice & friendly neighbours turn up at the door expecting me to have/offer/do something that I wasn't aware of & am consequently unable to provide!


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi travellingman i dont know about your village in particular but we are not too far from you, and we know in our village as we have been invited that they are having three separate bonfires on christmas eve which apparantly is traditional here and people take along drinks etc and food for the barbies as christmas eve is more celebrated than christmas day itself, so i am sure someone will be calling round for you to ask you to join in


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks..... that probably explains why my neighbour wants to come over on Sunday. 

I guess I'll get my briefing then. LOL!


----------

